# tricky door setup



## daily (May 27, 2009)

Hello,
I don't know if anyone has any interest in this, but here is the situation. In a house I am renovating, I am installing vertical 1/2" v-groove above a chair rail (2'' wide)with a beaded 1x4 apron which sits above horizontal v-groove and finally beaded 1x6 base at the bottom. The problem is that the architecs want the door to the basement to match the wall surface and thus, the door will bind on itself when opening into the room. Of course the easy solution would be to swing it, but since it is a stairway, obviously an inswing is out of the equation. Does anyone know of any hinges that push out before swinging? Or any other set up that would allow the hinge point to be so far out that the door will not bind. Also, what ever hinge setup is used, they cannot be visible. any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanx
frank daily


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Frank,
do you have some pics you can post? It would help in getting some answers for your problem. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## daily (May 27, 2009)

not yet. I'll sketch it up tommorrow AM.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If I understand your proposal, door casing usually spaces moulding far enough away to allow opening clearances. A detail I've used in tight situations is to 45 degree the vertical edge (chamfered) deep enough to provide opening clearance.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wouldn't the hinges have to be simular to cabinet hinges that swing out away from the face frame. 

My uncle built a hidden room with the door hidden in the waynes coating. It opened with a hidden switch (remote) and was electric but he had kind of the same problem. He made his own hardware. This was a thing of beauty but when it was closed you would never know it existed. The owner kept his art and scupture collection in the room. The door pushed straight out little and then it would swing.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Take a look at the Soss invisible hinge, they are a bit pricey but have worked great for me in the same use if placed properly. You can look at them at www.soss.com. good luck, Bruce


----------



## daily (May 27, 2009)

*nevermind*

I am having a metal fabricator friend make me up one off, offset pivot hinges. I will post a photo when done.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Rixon makes a pivot hinge that does what you need. And I think Gary Katz has a sketchup article on his site with measurements on exactly how to mount them.

But they are not hard to figure out in any event.

Found the link.

http://www.garymkatz.com/ChartsDrawings/pivot_bookcase.html


----------

